# Canberra - Molongolo, 6/11



## Jon (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm planing to hit the water around 6 that if i wake up on time. I'm going to launch at the small rowing club and not sure if i should head up or down river. if anyone is keen let me know and i'll post more detail.


----------

